# Surrender of Residence permit



## vk2911 (Aug 22, 2010)

Dear friends,

I am an Indian with valid residence permit in Spain since January 2008 and valid till January 2013. Due to Crisis, i lost my job 3 months back. I am planning to return to India. Kindly advice, how to surrender my residence permit. what is procedure. Can i get any refund from taxes and social security i paid for last 3years. If i go to india, is it possible for me to come back later, when crisis ends. 
kindly advice best possibility.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

vk2911 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I am an Indian with valid residence permit in Spain since January 2008 and valid till January 2013. Due to Crisis, i lost my job 3 months back. I am planning to return to India. Kindly advice, how to surrender my residence permit. what is procedure. Can i get any refund from taxes and social security i paid for last 3years. If i go to india, is it possible for me to come back later, when crisis ends.
> kindly advice best possibility.


I would advise you seek advice about your personal situation from a Gestoria. If you were an EU citizen and wanted to deregister then you would simply go along to your local foreigners office and inform them that you were leaving, but coming back would never be an issue. With India I am not sure which is why I advise you to seek professional advice.

As for taxes, again only a Gestoria or Assesoria would be able to look at your individual circumstances. You say 3 years of taxes. One would assume that any taxes paid in the first 2 years would have been finalised at the end of those tax years and you would have paid what was due to be paid for a tax resident of Spain so I doubt you would get any refunds there. For the current fiscal year there may be taxes due back to you depending on your circumstances. For example, if you are autonomo and working with very little profits and clients have retension (IRPF) holdings from invoices raised then there may well be an oevrpayment of tax which your professional advisers can help you with, but this really is a personal situation with no generic answer.

Again, if you were an EU citizen you may be able to transfer any contributions that you have made towards your state retirement pension to another EU country should you change residency. I don´t think this would work outside of the EU, but I am not an expert.

Sorry I cant be more specific but I hope this is useful to you.


----------

